# A few from last season...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I built bucktails and spinnerbaits for musky a pike for a lot of years. The summer before last I started making hard baits for musky and pike. Here's a few:














































I'm working on a new batch right now for the coming season. I have about 25 ready for paint. Just got to get my paint booth finished so I can squirt some paint on em now before the season starts.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

those are relly nice looking baits ,those super shads should do the trick.. i would like to see how they are done.between you and tigger, there is some great talent here.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Beautiful baits VC, we definitely have some very talented bait makers on this site. Although I don&#8217;t feel I have much of anything to offer I think it would be good to see something like tutorials or a tips section in this forum. 

Dallas


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

all i can say is WOW! Those look hot!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

VC111,

Those look great! Are you carving those from a blank?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, guys.

Tigger and I are friends and have talked about collaborating on "How To" threads. I think it would be a lot of fun and I'm sure you guys would contribute ideas of your own too, so we'd all learn and have some fun along the way. 

What I think is particularly interesting is that any baits built by members of this great website would be for our local waters and we could share ideas as to what is working and what is not, as far as colors, body style, etc.

For example, I've built a few musky baits specifically for Leesville, and a few others just for West Branch and they are producing very well for me and my friends. If we share that type of info, everyone has more fun out there on the water and at home during these long Ohio winters.

Once again, I'd like to thank Carl and the other admin for putting this forum. Should be a lot of fun.

*Disclaimer****************************

Bait building has proven to be addictive. While research is being done, there seems to be no cure. Proceed with caution.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

Please do put together a How-To. This seems like a perfect cure to cabin fever! If I could make one request it would be to start simple , I'm a complete and utter newbie and would be starting from scratch. Yours and Tiggers work is nothing short of works of art!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I am willing to offer my services as a field tester of these custom musky baits.  I know it would be a hard job but since no one has offered to do it, I guess I will


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> I am willing to offer my services as a field tester of these custom musky baits. I know it would be a hard job but since no one has offered to do it, I guess I will


That could be arranged.


----------

